# Fred Jones traded to Portland for Dixon



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2775131

Just say this on ESPN news.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

good and bad trade Jones was dead weight and Dixon will help with his shooting but at the same time it does not address the rebounding issue we currently have


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

good deal...jones just didnt fit into the system all that well here...best of luck to the guy

dixon gives us instant offence for out team, which does have stretches where we cant seem to buy buckets...

but like Mr_B said, rebounding is still the issue for this team...that and interior defense


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Good deal for the Raps, Dixon will fit in well and if he can contribute anything he will be worth more to the team than Jones.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

*Report: Raptors acquire G Dixon from Trail Blazers*
February 22, 2007

BRISTOL, CONNECTICUT (TICKER) -- The Atlantic Division-leading Toronto Raptors have acquired guard Juan Dixon from the Portland Trail Blazers for swingman Fred Jones, ESPN.com reported Thursday.

The teams could not confirm the deal. The NBA's trade deadline is Thursday at 3 p.m. EST.

Selected 17th overall in 2002 by Washington, Dixon would add depth in the backcourt for Toronto (29-25), which has 4 1/2-game lead over New Jersey in the Atlantic Division.

In 55 games this season, Dixon is averaging 8.9 points, 1.6 rebounds and 1.5 assists.
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AhMrVE1QKiGZb9uqwEeqBo6K0bYF?slug=raptorsblazerstrade&prov=st&type=lgns


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

I was thinking since we just cleared some space could this move be a set up for another move?


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm quite displeased with the trade, unless it has something to do with another bigger trade. If it wasn't, this was done for the sake of moving a player.
Jones didn't get any minutes after he was put on the bench but the guy's a better overall player than Dixon in every aspect except for jump shooting. What this team needs isn't another jump shooter but a slaher and/or a rebounder. Jones can slash and draw fouls, all he needed was confidence. 
Juan Dixon is a chucker, a weaker defender, smaller and provides nothing else but points. Jones can at least rebound.
I see no value in this trade, I'm not happy with it and I feel bad for Jones for getting jerked around like this. You give a guy 20 games to prove his worth then bench him. Players take time to get used to a new system, teamates, city etc... He was never given a fair shot and I see as a shame.
If this isn't part of a bigger deal, then I really don't see the point.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

It's saves the team about five million dollars in salary.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

That's it, we need this for 5 million in cap space? Still not worth it. 
The best part of Fred Jones is he accepted everything that happened to him (even though it was unjust at times) and did whatever was asked for him. Do you actually believe he was injured for 3 weeks with that hand?
Come'on, I need a better reason.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

good deal, although i wanted to see jones succed here, another option at PG doesnt hurt


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

shookem said:


> It's saves the team about five million dollars in salary.



bingo. BC is already thinking a few moves ahead.


----------



## newsman90038 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Blazers agree to send Dixon to Raptors*

This could help the Raptors.


http://digg.com/basketball/Blazers_agree_to_send_Dixon_to_Raptors


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Dixon is NOT another option at PG. He is an undersized SG chucker that will shoot you out of more games than he will in. He is an absolute abomination on defense, and holds the ball on offense too long causing it the offense to stall. 

He is cheaper though, and has always seemed to be a good locker room guy. Jones is from Portland, and is a more athletic. I think it's a decent trade for both teams because Dixon wanted to be traded after his rift with Nate McMillan


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

SickGame said:


> I'm quite displeased with the trade, unless it has something to do with another bigger trade. If it wasn't, this was done for the sake of moving a player.
> Jones didn't get any minutes after he was put on the bench but the guy's a better overall player than Dixon in every aspect except for jump shooting. What this team needs isn't another jump shooter but a slaher and/or a rebounder. Jones can slash and draw fouls, all he needed was confidence.
> Juan Dixon is a chucker, a weaker defender, smaller and provides nothing else but points. Jones can at least rebound.
> I see no value in this trade, I'm not happy with it and I feel bad for Jones for getting jerked around like this. You give a guy 20 games to prove his worth then bench him. Players take time to get used to a new system, teamates, city etc... He was never given a fair shot and I see as a shame.
> If this isn't part of a bigger deal, then I really don't see the point.


Quite frankly Fred Jones has had 400 games, not 20 games, to prove he is not very good.

Will this trade help? Maybe not, but it can't hurt. Jones has been useless his entire career,


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

i like the trade. hopefully dixon will bring more to the court than jones had been, which recently, had been very little.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Dixon is NOT another option at PG. He is an undersized SG chucker that will shoot you out of more games than he will in. He is an absolute abomination on defense, and holds the ball on offense too long causing it the offense to stall.
> 
> He is cheaper though, and has always seemed to be a good locker room guy. Jones is from Portland, and is a more athletic. I think it's a decent trade for both teams because Dixon wanted to be traded *after his rift with Nate McMillan*


Wooo, sweet.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

SickGame said:


> Wooo, sweet.


good trade


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

charlz said:


> good trade


Justify this.
Someone, anyone.
What makes Dixon an upgrade?


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Hmmm not bad I guess, Fred Jones wasnt gonna do much. Maybe Dixon can come in and atleast score better than Fred Jones, We'll see on friday.(or most likely saturday, the friday game is on Rapstv)


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Wow.

Seems a little early to be pulling the trigger on Jones.

I thought he was insurance if Peterson walks.

I suppose this means we will probably try to re-sign Mo or go after another wing player this summer.

Never been a big fan of Dixon but I'll give him a chance.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

What are the specs on Dixon's contract?

BC goes and gets the combo guard he wanted in the summer while giving us more financial flexibility. I'll take it.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ 2.7 this year, or for us about 35% of that, and 2.9 next year. Saves us in the neighbourhood of 5 mil.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

thing is that i dont expect Dixon to get much PT anyways since the rotation looks pretty much set in stone...Dixon will probably ride the pine like Jones, but it'll come at a cheaper price...

also, it was the good opportunity for us to make the deal since Dixon and the Blazers were looking for a trading partner and we had a player that they liked...might as well pull the trigger and save some money than just hold onto him and see his trade value diminish...

so again, i like the deal...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Does anybody see this trade as similar to Phoenix bringing House into the fold? A little streak-shooting 2-guard to provide offense when we stagnate?


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

Fred wasn't going to do much in TO anyways, so let's see what Dixon can bring to the table.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i'll be 'booing' fred like a ghost when he returns to the acc. i'll never let him forget.

or, hang on a second... 

peace


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

I dont mind the trade. I know it was early but Jones looked like he had absolutely no confidence. Our bench looks pretty quick though now. Calderon at the point, Dixon at the 2 and Peterson at the 3 with Andrea and Graham i guess. That looks like a pretty quick run and gun team of the bench that could give us a lift. Plus it saves us 5 mil, I dont mind it at all.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

SkywalkerAC said:


> What are the specs on Dixon's contract?
> 
> BC goes and gets the combo guard he wanted in the summer while giving us more financial flexibility. I'll take it.


Well... there's this...



> 07/11/02: The Wizards signed Juan Dixon to a 3-year, $3.8 million contract with a 4th year team option worth $2.1 million.


As for the people who aren't sure what to think of this trade? Any time you can trade a player who has no spot in your rotation for a former college standout with an expiring contract, you'll have good results. Basketball is basketball, and there's few places in the league where that is more obvious than in Toronto. Juan Dixon won't be the MVP of the Toronto Raptors, but he's a scorer, a small time scorer. If there was ever a time for tweener guards to make an impact, it's now in today's NBA. He should fit in with the Raptors rotation. He'll do more for us that Darrick Martin ever could.

But even if he didn't play a second for the Raptors this year, it's hard to complain about the financial advantages of this trade.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Good luck with Juan guys. 

Advantages, he can be clutch. The guy hit a couple of game winners this year. So it's always nice to have a guy who isn't afraid to take (and make) the big shot.

He is also capable of putting up big numbers in a short period of time. The key is for the coach (and his teammates) to recognize that he is "on" and get him the ball. If he's not "on" then you get him out of the game fast. 

Dixon has two speeds, stop and go. He is either sitting on the bench or he's bombing away from all over the floor. 

From my experience with him in the locker room, he seemed to have a bit of a chip on his shoulder. Didn't strike me as a very nice guy. But that's just coming from the perspective of a member of the media. 

It's a low risk move for the Raps, so I wish you guys luck with Juanny :biggrin:


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

I knew something was up when Smitch decided to put Freddy into the game last night. Meh, I don't know what to think of this trade just yet. Best of luck in Portland, Freddy! This must be a dream come true for you...


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

BC cutting his losses quite early, very shrewd business move. 

I had high hopes for Fred Jones after his great Preseason, when he was propably our best player. Playing in Portland might bring some of that back.

Jaun Dixon, good small contract and I'm sure not much is expected from him as he will be just as far down in the rotation as Fred Jones was. Yah never know, I've seen Dixon get hot and knock down a couple, he might challenge for a couple minutes.


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

I think this is a good deal for the Raptors, Juan Dixon is a real scorer, and he's a good three point shooter. He can play the one or the two, so if Calderon or Ford gets injured then we have someone else that can handle the ball, so it won't hurt us much. Jones was stuck to the bench, but I don't think Dixon will. I love this trade, it improved us.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

BC has a history of moving players quickly.

Good trade all around. We trade our 11th man on the bench for a cheaper 11th man who is a better shooter. He will likely not play much except when Sam is mad at Joey.

Fred was not going to recover for us this year. His head is messed up. You could see it in the way he played last night. He is shot. Has no confidence and doesn't want the ball in his hands. Its good for him to get a fresh start in his hometown.

Dixon will be happy to be in a playoff race and may get a few chances to contribute.

I just want Sam to stick with Joey and see what we have there. He needs minutes to continue improving. He gets called inconsistent but really it is his minutes and role that are inconsistent. It's harder to put up stats in limited minutes and his FG% is excellent considering how few shots per game he gets and how quick Sam is to pull him. His D is the worst part of his game and he needs PT to get better.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

To me a good trade..Fred Jones at the moment was useless, Dixon is not an athlete..he is small but has tremendous heart, knows how to play basketball.. I think in a playoff series a guy like him could provide points, and maybe also a big game or 2...for sure I don't expect him to be consistent starter, or scorer..but I see him as an X-factor.. 
Plus if he will not fit our team he has a cheap contract..sounds like perfect trade


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

It's too bad that the Raptors wasn't able to get the most out of Fred Jones. I think he isn't as bad as some people say he is. The potential is there, it's just that he isn't playing to his ability. A change of scenery is good for Jones, so good luck to him in Portland. Dixon is just another guy off the bench that can shoot. With Calderon there wouldn't be any playtime for Dixon at PG and with Mopete there wouldn't be time at SG either. I don't think Dixon will be able to make much of an impact this season but it wouldn't matter since Jones wasn't doing anything as well while having a bigger contract.


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

My first feeling is that this allows BC to trade one of Calderon or Ford, because with Dixon you have a guy that could play 10 minutes of PG while the Ford/Calderon rested.

But can Dixon really play the PG? or not really?


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

When I think of Juan Dixon, I think of an Eddie-House-on-Phoenix-type player. Although House hardly has general managers salivating at the sound of his name, if given time, he can break into a rotation and really make a difference. I don't think Dixon will have as big of a role with Toronto as House had with Phoenix, but it will be fun to see what happens.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

Sounds like a good deal for both teams. As a Portlander, the Blazers are my favorite team (obviously) - but I really enjoyed watching Toronto this year as well. Maybe in a couple of years we will meet in the NBA finals 

As for Dixon - he is not going to play the 1 spot with any measure of success. He is a 2. He can get streaky and carry a team - but he can also make some mistakes that make you hate seeing him on the court. A class act individual however, so all the best to him and his time in Toronto.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Victor Page said:


> My first feeling is that this allows BC to trade one of Calderon or Ford, because with Dixon you have a guy that could play 10 minutes of PG while the Ford/Calderon rested.
> 
> But can Dixon really play the PG? or not really?


No he can't. Not at all.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

just read the thread of the same name in the blazer forum. on the whole, they dont seem too happy with this trade on their end.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

Not too happy? I am not sure about it. Jones will probably be a better fit for Portland's 2nd team with Sergio running the fast break and playing better defense than Juan.

Juan had a good game every once in a while - but with the continued development of Roy and Jack as offensive threats - his services were less and less important. Remember that in many games in the past Juan was the 2nd option after Zach Randolph. This is really unneeded now that Roy is getting more comfortable with the NBA and with Jack and Aldridge having better offensive production as well... Dixon was the odd man out.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

i don't see where everyone gets that Fred Jones is a great defender?

he didn't defend anyone in his time as a Raptor, because he didn't play!

don't forget Fred Jones bobblehead day at the ACC on March 16th!


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

Benis007 said:


> i don't see where everyone gets that Fred Jones is a great defender?


Unfortunately, he does not need to be great to be better than Dixon. Time will tell, I guess.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Consistent outside shooting was a team need at the beginning of the season. However, now with Parker's increased familiarity with the NBA game and its 3-point line, and MoPete's rediscovery of his shot, that's been diminished. It's still nice to have a reliable shooter on the team in case we go cold. We could have really used Dixon's instant offense last night against the Cavs.

Good trade. Good luck to Jones, I really wish he could have had a bigger impact on our team!


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

god small move


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

I can definately see him as the x-factor as this team move forward(regular season/playoffs).. I can also see a lot of people jumping on his bandwagon after he gets going.. lastly I also feel like he'll be an excellent fit on the Raps squad =D

Swirsky: "Its raining 3's in the ACC!"


----------



## CB4Allstar (Feb 21, 2006)

It was a good move. Fred Jones is useless just sitting on the bench. We may as well trade him if he isn't going to play. Dixon is a decent offensive player. He can shoot the mid range pretty well from my understanding. He could provide some nice offense for us. We'll see what happens....


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

This trade seems to be a wash for me. Hopefully Dixon provides what Jones was supposed to provide, offensively speaking. Not sure what the contract situation is, though. Is there a difference?

As previously noted, rebounding is an on-and-off problem. I think Mitchell should challenge Nesterovic to get 10 rebs/game. Or else Bosh should make a bet with him to see who gets more rebounds. Anything to get him to crash the boards.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

http://www.fan590.com/mediaplayer/audioplayer.jsp?mediaFile=/mp3s/fredjones-cs-20070222.mp3


----------



## RickyBlaze (Apr 25, 2003)

I have been a fan of Dixon since he was tearing up the court with Maryland. He LEAD that team to some success in College Ball.

I like the trade alot, even though I liked the idea of bringing in Jones during the off-season, Freddie looked out of synch every time he stepped on the court with T.O.

With Dixon, the Raps get someone who can flat out score. A quick first step and a deadly shot is what Dixon brings to the table. He doesn't help the Raps D, rebounding or bring an inside presence, but he makes the Raptors strength's stronger, and their weaknesses weaker.. But as long as we know what kinda team this is, that shouldn't be a problem.

Even if he warms the bench, much like Freddie Jones, he comes at a cheaper cost.

Colangelo has had success bringing in players to his teams that can contribute on a nightly basis, when given heavy minutes or not.. I expect no less out of Juan Dixon.


----------



## ABargnani (Dec 16, 2006)

I liked Jones, unfortunately he had a rough time which lead him a bright light on the bench. Fred Jones was a great guy.

Lets see what Jaun Dixon can do.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Nice to have another good shooter available, on the bench. Plus he's another driven character player, one that has overcome adversity and has leadership experience. I wonder if he's going to see any time at point guard.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Blazer fan here:
I'm going to miss Dixon. When he is on, he can create his own shot, make shots while covered, off balance and hit the three. Ther are some nights he puts up the 2-10 of 3-13 nights, so get ready. I think the bigggest knock on him and why some Blazer fans don't like him is even when cold, he won't stop shooting.

But he is tough for his size, can get hot and carries himself in a professional manner. I think of him as a Vinnie "microwave" Johnson role without the defense (did Vinnie play D?).

Anyways, good luck with him . . I don't like the things I'm reading about Jones and personally would rather have Dixon . . . but we'll see . . . shouldn't impact either club much . . .


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Just read on the Portland board that Dixon lost both of his parents to the AIDS virus. Must be pretty strong internally to have made it this far.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Also, Juan Dixon reads message boards. There was a story a while back (when he was on the Wizards) where he read people flaming him for a few off games, then went out and dropped 30 on somebody, citing the criticisms as motivation.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

speedythief said:


> Just read on the Portland board that Dixon lost both of his parents to the AIDS virus. Must be pretty strong internally to have made it this far.



Also his aunt who raised him was just elected mayor of some big city (forget off the top of my head), first black woman mayor for the city. Juan has a very interesting history . . . he isn't the waarmest guy, but is a complex and intelligent person.

The big question for Toronto fans is will he complain and pout if he doesn't get any minutes?


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

its always a good thing when you can get a shooter. jones was known as a penetrator but the only thing he did was take bad shots. this is a win situation for the raps.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm a homer so this trade is starting to grow on me a bit.

Anybody who remembers when he led Maryland's march to the NCAA championship knows he is a winner and has heart.


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

Good trade for the Raps, Jones wasnt working out and getting a smaller contract and a better shooter is great

Looks like they'll have to replace #20 on reasons to order RapsTV


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

speedythief said:


> I'm a homer so this trade is starting to grow on me a bit.
> 
> Anybody who remembers when he led Maryland's march to the NCAA championship knows he is a winner and has heart.


i believe he was ACC player of the year.

he was bonkers his final year at Maryland.

only NCAA player EVER to have 2000 points, 300 steals and 200 3-pt FGs. obscure, but something to put above the fireplace.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Juan_Dixon

apparently both parents died before 18.

his aunt is mayor of Baltimore.


worth a look : http://www.juan-dixon.com/


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Dixon is NOT a point guard. If you don't try to make him a point guard, he'll be okay.

And don't underestimate his heart.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

cant wait to see this guy do something? gotta hate it when AP or MP misses a wide open 3


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

A big and emphatic...

...meh.


----------



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

Does anyone know if Juan will be playing tonight in the game against the Pacers?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

mr hoopster said:


> Does anyone know if Juan will be playing tonight in the game against the Pacers?


I heard he was expected to show up at practice today.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Look at what Juan Dixon has to say about his new team and city. I like this guy already.



Raptors.com said:


> Now he's happy to be a Raptor, on a team that's a playoff contender, and making a new home in a city he enjoys.
> 
> "I love Toronto," Dixon said. "In my eyes, it's New York of Canada."
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/raptors/news/cp_022307.html


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

mr hoopster said:


> Does anyone know if Juan will be playing tonight in the game against the Pacers?


Stupid Fred Jones and his not taking a physical. I was hoping to see Dixon play a bit last night.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

And his first shot as a Raptor.... missed.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

speedythief said:


>



The Number on his jersey represents what he did in Toronto.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> The Number on his jersey represents what he did in Toronto.


Ouch!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I'm really liking the look of Dixon off the bench so far. He's pretty quick and can get that shot off pretty quick too. Nice veteran savvy and gives us a second ballhander in the backcourt. BC wanted a combo guard (Salmons) and now he's got one in Juanny on a much better contract. Seems like a pretty good fit to me.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

SkywalkerAC said:


> I'm really liking the look of Dixon off the bench so far. He's pretty quick and can get that shot off pretty quick too. Nice veteran savvy and gives us a second ballhander in the backcourt. BC wanted a combo guard (Salmons) and now he's got one in Juanny on a much better contract. Seems like a pretty good fit to me.


Agreed. BC does it again!

:worthy:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Jones looks good in a Blazer uni, better than in a raps for some reasons...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> The Number on his jersey represents what he did in Toronto.


Where's the negative?


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

SkywalkerAC said:


> I'm really liking the look of Dixon off the bench so far. He's pretty quick and can get that shot off pretty quick too. Nice veteran savvy and gives us a second ballhander in the backcourt. BC wanted a combo guard (Salmons) and now he's got one in Juanny on a much better contract. Seems like a pretty good fit to me.


true.

proving yet again that colagelo is exec of the year. making something out of "O"


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> Jones looks good in a Blazer uni, better than in a raps for some reasons...


He looks about 5'6 in those pictures... which I guess does resemble the way he plays the game. Plays on the outside, and when he tries to go to the inside he comes up short.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

speedythief said:


>


is that the "magnum"?


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

The pic looks good. :biggrin:


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

^^ Ye but kinda gay stance with his arm and lower body!!

Back to the thread topic, Juan is bringing it nicely so far and impressed the commentators with his performance against Rockets. Hopefully keeps the production up. I wish Freddy all the best in Portland really top guy and what ever happened here i truly beleive he is a good basketballer for sure that could average anywhere between 12 ppg - 18 ppg


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Patterson just resigned in Portland. :eek8:


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Patterson just resigned in Portland. :eek8:



Haha i completely thought Ruben Patterson had re-signed with Portland! I wonder why the move hopefully new management likes what Jones brings to the table.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Porn_Player said:


> Haha i completely thought Ruben Patterson had re-signed with Portland! I wonder why the move hopefully new management likes what Jones brings to the table.


The GM resigned because Paul Allen wouldn't give him a new contract.


----------

